# Libya admits no nukes after all!



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> UN inspectors visit Libya nuclear weapons sites - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News



Which proves conclusively...



> The Libyans say they have been working on a pilot scale centrifuge uranium-enrichment program but *have not enriched any uranium*. Enrichment is a process of purifying uranium for use as nuclear fuel or in weapons.
> 
> *Libya's Foreign Minister Mohamed Abderrhmane Chalgam said on Saturday Tripoli had never crossed the line from laboratory experiments into actually making weapons. *



There you have it folks. Contrary to what some idiotic, the sky is falling type posters would have us believe, Libya NEVER had actual nukes. They never even had enriched uranium REQUIRED for nukes.

Game, set, match.


----------



## High_Gravity

Of course they didn't have nukes, if Libya had actual nuclear weapons NATO would have never bombed them in the first place.


----------



## Conservative

High_Gravity said:


> Of course they didn't have nukes, if Libya had actual nuclear weapons NATO would have never bombed them in the first place.



Sure they would have... Obama controls NATO... weren't you paying attention to bigfuckingmoron1775?


----------



## High_Gravity

Little Red said Libya has nukes, so they must be there somewhere.


----------



## Sallow

Even countries with "nukes" like North Korea, have no real delivery system. This whole "sky is falling" bullshit on every country with a million year old nuke plant in order to push for an invasion is pretty transparent.


----------



## Conservative

further proof that bigfuckingmoron1775 was wrong...

Libyan chemical weapons stockpile intact: inspectors | Reuters
No mention of nukes found by the inspectors.

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## High_Gravity

Conservative said:


> further proof that bigfuckingmoron1775 was wrong...
> 
> Libyan chemical weapons stockpile intact: inspectors | Reuters
> No mention of nukes found by the inspectors.
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



I chased little red out of a thread the other day, I think the kid is getting soft.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sallow said:


> Even countries with "nukes" like North Korea, have no real delivery system. This whole "sky is falling" bullshit on every country with a million year old nuke plant in order to push for an invasion is pretty transparent.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXUrEsmORcA]North Korea missile launch - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even countries with "nukes" like North Korea, have no real delivery system. This whole "sky is falling" bullshit on every country with a million year old nuke plant in order to push for an invasion is pretty transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXUrEsmORcA]North Korea missile launch - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


no one cares what you have to say, liar.


----------



## California Girl

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even countries with "nukes" like North Korea, have no real delivery system. This whole "sky is falling" bullshit on every country with a million year old nuke plant in order to push for an invasion is pretty transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXUrEsmORcA]North Korea missile launch - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no one cares what you have to say, liar.
Click to expand...


Don't speak on behalf of the board, dickhead. You ain't the boss of anyone.... except your own small self. Idiot.


----------



## Iridescence

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN inspectors visit Libya nuclear weapons sites - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which proves conclusively...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Libyans say they have been working on a pilot scale centrifuge uranium-enrichment program but *have not enriched any uranium*. Enrichment is a process of purifying uranium for use as nuclear fuel or in weapons.
> 
> *Libya's Foreign Minister Mohamed Abderrhmane Chalgam said on Saturday Tripoli had never crossed the line from laboratory experiments into actually making weapons. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you have it folks. Contrary to what some idiotic, the sky is falling type posters would have us believe, Libya NEVER had actual nukes. They never even had enriched uranium REQUIRED for nukes.
> 
> Game, set, match.
Click to expand...


I just don't know... You quote one source...  and that is enough for you?

EXCLUSIVE: BENGHAZI EXPLOSION &#8211; TACTICAL NUKE USE BY GADDAFI SUSPECTED | Veterans Today

^^ Several months old ^^ but brings a necessary shadow of doubt. 

It is something 'we' may want to believe... but, likely, it's in our best interest to always hold reservations toward the opposing thoughts.


----------



## Conservative

California Girl said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> North Korea missile launch - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no one cares what you have to say, liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't speak on behalf of the board, dickhead. You ain't the boss of anyone.... except your own small self. Idiot.
Click to expand...


byte me


----------



## Conservative

1melissa3 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN inspectors visit Libya nuclear weapons sites - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which proves conclusively...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Libyans say they have been working on a pilot scale centrifuge uranium-enrichment program but *have not enriched any uranium*. Enrichment is a process of purifying uranium for use as nuclear fuel or in weapons.
> 
> *Libya's Foreign Minister Mohamed Abderrhmane Chalgam said on Saturday Tripoli had never crossed the line from laboratory experiments into actually making weapons. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you have it folks. Contrary to what some idiotic, the sky is falling type posters would have us believe, Libya NEVER had actual nukes. They never even had enriched uranium REQUIRED for nukes.
> 
> Game, set, match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't know... You quote one source...  and that is enough for you?
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: BENGHAZI EXPLOSION  TACTICAL NUKE USE BY GADDAFI SUSPECTED | Veterans Today
> 
> ^^ Several months old ^^ but brings a necessary shadow of doubt.
> 
> It is something 'we' may want to believe... but, likely, it's in our best interest to always hold reservations toward the opposing thoughts.
Click to expand...


multiple sources, in multiple threads, actually.


----------



## Conservative

1melissa3 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN inspectors visit Libya nuclear weapons sites - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which proves conclusively...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Libyans say they have been working on a pilot scale centrifuge uranium-enrichment program but *have not enriched any uranium*. Enrichment is a process of purifying uranium for use as nuclear fuel or in weapons.
> 
> *Libya's Foreign Minister Mohamed Abderrhmane Chalgam said on Saturday Tripoli had never crossed the line from laboratory experiments into actually making weapons. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you have it folks. Contrary to what some idiotic, the sky is falling type posters would have us believe, Libya NEVER had actual nukes. They never even had enriched uranium REQUIRED for nukes.
> 
> Game, set, match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't know... *You quote one source...  and that is enough for you?*
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: BENGHAZI EXPLOSION  TACTICAL NUKE USE BY GADDAFI SUSPECTED | Veterans Today
> 
> ^^ Several months old ^^ but brings a necessary shadow of doubt.
> 
> It is something 'we' may want to believe... but, likely, it's in our best interest to always hold reservations toward the opposing thoughts.
Click to expand...


It appears to have been good enough for you...


----------



## theliq

Cali nice thought the POPPY..theliq


California Girl said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> North Korea missile launch - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no one cares what you have to say, liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't speak on behalf of the board, dickhead. You ain't the boss of anyone.... except your own small self. Idiot.
Click to expand...


----------



## Iridescence

I'm not arguing or angling to prove your source as a farce... It's just something I'd question when that section of the world is so much more like a mosh pit than we even seem to be here within America when it comes to netting resources.


----------



## LAfrique

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN inspectors visit Libya nuclear weapons sites - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which proves conclusively...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Libyans say they have been working on a pilot scale centrifuge uranium-enrichment program but *have not enriched any uranium*. Enrichment is a process of purifying uranium for use as nuclear fuel or in weapons.
> 
> *Libya's Foreign Minister Mohamed Abderrhmane Chalgam said on Saturday Tripoli had never crossed the line from laboratory experiments into actually making weapons. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it folks. Contrary to what some idiotic, the sky is falling type posters would have us believe, Libya NEVER had actual nukes. They never even had enriched uranium REQUIRED for nukes.
> 
> Game, set, match.
Click to expand...



Conservative, I am trying to figure out why this is news to you. *Did you forget we invaded Iraq on same false claims and then admitted a year later we knew Iraq had no such nukes we had alleged? *


*Fabricating evidence and stigmatizing decent folks with different viewpoints on issues and then assassinating them are our terroristic tactics. If any nation should be top on WMD watch list, then it ought to be the US. We have a nuclear crisis because of the US, Russia and Israel, all of whom would not comply with the NPT* - The Missiliers - CBS News


----------



## Conservative

LAfrique said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN inspectors visit Libya nuclear weapons sites - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which proves conclusively...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Libyans say they have been working on a pilot scale centrifuge uranium-enrichment program but *have not enriched any uranium*. Enrichment is a process of purifying uranium for use as nuclear fuel or in weapons.
> 
> *Libya's Foreign Minister Mohamed Abderrhmane Chalgam said on Saturday Tripoli had never crossed the line from laboratory experiments into actually making weapons. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it folks. Contrary to what some idiotic, the sky is falling type posters would have us believe, Libya NEVER had actual nukes. They never even had enriched uranium REQUIRED for nukes.
> 
> Game, set, match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative, I am trying to figure out why this is news to you. *Did you forget we invaded Iraq on same false claims and then admitted a year later we knew Iraq had no such nukes we had alleged? *
> 
> 
> *Fabricating evidence and stigmatizing decent folks with different viewpoints on issues and then assassinating them are our terroristic tactics. If any nation should be top on WMD watch list, then it ought to be the US. We have a nuclear crisis because of the US, Russia and Israel, all of whom would not comply with the NPT* - The Missiliers - CBS News
Click to expand...


It's not news to me. It's news to bigfuckingnarcissist1775.


----------



## Conservative

Here is bigfuckingnarcissist1775 looking for nukes in Libya...


----------



## Oldstyle

Who was it that claimed Libya "had" nukes?

The Libyans voluntarily gave up their hidden nuclear research area after Bush invaded Iraq.


----------



## Conservative

Oldstyle said:


> Who was it that claimed Libya "had" nukes?
> 
> The Libyans voluntarily gave up their hidden nuclear research area after Bush invaded Iraq.



that would be BigFuckingNarcissist1775... the same guy that thinks Obama completely controls NATO.


----------



## High_Gravity

Conservative said:


> Here is bigfuckingnarcissist1775 looking for nukes in Libya...



LMAO!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Oldstyle said:


> Who was it that claimed Libya "had" nukes?
> 
> The Libyans voluntarily gave up their hidden nuclear research area after Bush invaded Iraq.


The outgoing premier of Libya's NTC, Mahmoud Jibril


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was it that claimed Libya "had" nukes?
> 
> The Libyans voluntarily gave up their hidden nuclear research area after Bush invaded Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> The outgoing premier of Libya's NTC, Mahmoud Jibril
Click to expand...


he lied, dipshit, just like you. No wonder you take his word without proof.

Did the IAEA inspectors they invited in find any nukes? No.

Putz.


----------



## Conservative

I wonder if bigfuckingnarcissist1775 found those Libyan nukes during his vacation?


----------



## High_Gravity

Conservative said:


> I wonder if bigfuckingnarcissist1775 found those Libyan nukes during his vacation?



LMAO! You are straight up doggin this guy everytime I log on here!


----------



## waltky

Muammar's WMD cache found...

*Gaddafi Had Secret Stockpile Of Chemical Weapons*
_Saturday, January 21, 2012 - Libyan dictator Muammar Gaddafi had an undeclared stockpile of chemical weapons, international inspectors have confirmed._


> The Organisation for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons said inspectors who visited Libya this week found sulphur mustard and artillery shells "which they determined are chemical munitions", meaning the shells were not filled with chemicals, but were designed specifically to be loaded with chemical weapons.  "They are not ready to use, because they are not loaded with agents," OPCW spokesman Michael Luhan said.
> 
> He would not divulge the amounts of chemicals in the previously unknown stockpile, except to call it "a fraction" of what Gaddafi disclosed in the past.  Libya's new rulers told the Hague-based organisation about the chemicals last year after toppling Gaddafi from power.  The long-time Libyan strongman was killed in October after being captured by rebel fighters.
> 
> The newly confirmed chemical armaments are stored at the Ruwagha depot in south-eastern Libya with chemical weapons that Gaddafi had declared to international authorities in 2004 as he tried to shake off his image as an international pariah and rebuild relations with the West.
> 
> Libya was to have completed destruction of its chemical weapons by April 29 of this year, but can no longer meet the deadline after the turmoil of the uprising.  The country's new government now has until that date to file a plan and proposed completion date.
> 
> Read more: http://www.irishexaminer.com/breaki...of-chemical-weapons-536684.html#ixzz1k5eJcdQp



See also:

*Gaddafi's secret stockpile of chemical weapons discovered in south -east Libya*
_Saturday 21st January, 2012 - Former Libyan leader Muammar Gaddafi did have an undeclared stockpile of chemical weapons, international inspectors have confirmed._


> The Organisation for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons (OPCW) said inspectors have found 'chemical munitions,' including sulphur mustard and artillery shells in his stockpile at the Ruwagha depot in south-east Libya.  "They are not ready to use, because they are not loaded with agents," The Daily Mail quoted OPCW spokesperson Michael Luhan, as saying.  He refused to divulge the amount of chemicals in the stockpile, but said it is just 'a fraction' of what Gaddafi had disclosed in the past.
> 
> Gaddafi had earlier declared to international authorities that he possessed chemical weapons in a bid to augment ties with the West.  Libya had vowed to completely destroy its chemical weapons by April 29, 2012, but might now be unable to meet the deadline due to political turmoil last year.
> 
> Gaddafi's secret cache of chemical weapons, including ten tons of deadly mustard gas, were earlier found in Libya.  Gaddafi's 41-year old regime was toppled in August 23, making him the fourth longest-ruling non-royal leader since 1900, as well as the longest-ruling Arab leader.
> 
> Gaddafi's secret stockpile of chemical weapons discovered in south -east Libya


----------

